# Ryzen 3600X: B450, X470 oder X570?



## BigBeard89 (10. August 2019)

Moin,

ich möchte mir demnächst (in 2-3 Monaten) eine neue CPU gönnen, da meine aktuelle (i5 6600K) an ihr Limit angekommen ist. Es soll ein 3600X werden. 
Später möchte ich dann auch noch die Möglichkeit haben, einen 12 bzw. 16 Kerner (@stock) auf dem Board betreiben zu können. Eine gute Spannungsversorgung und (deren Kühlung) für die CPU sowie die allgemeine Qualität ist mir wichtig.
Was ich nicht brauche sind mega viele Schnittstellen (S-ATA sowie USB) sowie RGB.

Habe mich schon ausführlich Erkundigt und bisher habe ich die folgenden drei Vorschläge:

1 Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite
1 MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC (7B85-001R)
1 MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon (7B78-002R)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Boards preislich sehr unterschiedlich sind. Ein X470 kommt preislich schon fast an das X570. Aber da habe ich bedenken, dass es ein eher "günstiges" X570 Board ist und dass dieses vielleicht Fehler aufweist.

Es wäre seper nett, wenn ihr mir einmal etwas helfen könntet . Die Auswahl fällt mir hier besonders schwer.


----------



## davidwigald11 (10. August 2019)

Also erstmal, überleg dir nochmal ob nicht der 3600 non x sinnvoller wäre. Der 3600x hat wirklich nur so minimal mehr Leistung, dass du es in der Praxis nicht spüren wirst. Spar dir lieber etwas Geld, nimm den 3600 und rüste dafür früher auf einen 8 Kerner auf. Aus P/L Sicht, empfehle ich immer den 3600, wenn es mehr Leistung sein soll, dann direkt der 3700x. 

Bei den Boards kommt es hauptsächlich auf dein Budget an. Hast du viel zur Verfügung, nimm X570. Willst du eher sparen, nimm B450. X470 eher nicht, denn da brauchst du erstmal ne zweite CPU um das Bios zu updaten. Bei den anderen Chipsätzen nicht. 
Also, wie ist dein Budget?
Brauchst du Wlan oder nicht?


----------



## drstoecker (10. August 2019)

Mein 3600 läuft mit nem x370 crosshair vi wunderbar.
aus preis/Leistung das beste Board meinermeinung nach. Gibt für 120€, vor kurzem sogar für 96€!


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

Naja, was soll man sagen - so ziemlich alle X470 und X570-Boards die die Menschheit je gebaut hat erfüllen deine Anforderungen. 

Es gibt keine Fehler in günstigeren Boards (wie kommt man denn darauf?), die haben einfach weniger Ausstattung. Und wegen der Spannungsversorgung musste dir keine Gedanken machen, selbst das günstigste X570-Board hat mehr als ausreichend Power für einen 3950X. Ich meine schau dir dein gewähltex X570er Board an - das Ding hat 12x 50A MOSFets für die CPU. Macht 600A maximal. Ein 3950X ist gedeckelt bei 140A. Nur dass du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst WIE überdimensioniert die Spannungsversorgungen mancher X570-Boards sind.

Ich würde auch entweder den 3600 oder den 3700 nehmen, das "X" kostet nur Geld, bringt aber quasi nichts.
Ein "günstiges" X570-Board mit nem 3600er als Einstieg und vernünftiger RAM wäre eine gute Wahl (du kannst selbstverständlich auch das Aorus Elite kaufen wenn dir das zusagt).


----------



## Threshold (10. August 2019)

BigBeard89 schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, dass die Boards preislich sehr unterschiedlich sind. Ein X470 kommt preislich schon fast an das X570. Aber da habe ich bedenken, dass es ein eher "günstiges" X570 Board ist und dass dieses vielleicht Fehler aufweist.
> 
> Es wäre seper nett, wenn ihr mir einmal etwas helfen könntet . Die Auswahl fällt mir hier besonders schwer.



Die X570er sind grundlegend solide. Da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## BigBeard89 (10. August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Dann wird es wohl das Aorus Elite. Wisst ihr, ob man dort die Lüfterkurve für den Chipsatzlüfter anpassen kann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

BigBeard89 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, ob man dort die Lüfterkurve für den Chipsatzlüfter anpassen kann?



Ab der BIOS-Version F4g ja.  Du kannst wählen zwischen Silent, Normal und Performance (das willst du nicht, glaub mir )
Du wirst da aber in der Regel nichts ändern müssen, das Standardprofil ist bereits so leise, dass Komponenten wie Gehäuselüfter und Grafikkarte lauter sind als der Chipsatzlüfter. "Silent" ist wirklich nur nötig wenn du ein wirklich lautloses System haben willst, in dem Setting bleibt der Lüfter aus bis der Chipsatz an die 70°C ran kommt. Das ist eigentlich nicht sinnvoll da man ihn wenn er langsam mitläuft ebensowenig hört, der Chip aber kühler bleibt.


----------



## claster17 (10. August 2019)

Ich behaupte mal, dass man die penetrante Tonart (wie leiser Staubsauger) des Lüfters aus einem leisen System heraushören kann.
Der Lüfter startet übrigens schon bei 60°C.

Sobald ein wenig Luftbewegung um die Chipsatz herum ist, schweigt der Lüfter glücklicherweise. Bei mir hängt der X570 jetzt bei ~50°C.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

Kann sein dass der Startpunkt in verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen etwas unterschiedlich ist (?) - meiner ist jedenfalls im Silentprofil bei 60°C noch aus.
Ja, wenn man sich drauf konzentriert und die Rübe an oder in den Rechner hält kann man den Chipsatzlüfter vom Rest unterscheiden, das stimmt. Aber warum sollte man das tun? Ich halte das X570-Chipsatzlüfterthema für völlig overhyped. Die zwei Gehäuselüfter die ich habe (140er, ca. 700 UPM) sind in der Praxis einfach lauter, sogar das Laufgeräusch meiner Festplatten ist lauter, einzig bei der 2080STRIX könnte man streiten da die im Idle wirklich leise ist ob die Graka oder der PCH-Lüfter lauter ist. Aber alle diese Dinge bewegen sich in Lautstärken die wirklich leise sind - wenn ich ein paar Meter vom PC wegstehe muss man schon hinhören um zu bemerken ob er an ist oder nicht. Selbst Mausklicks meiner Frau im Nachbarraum sind bei offener Tür lauter.

Klar, wenn man ein 100% silent System haben will was aktive Belüftung generell ausschließt ist ein 570er nichts - es sei denn man scheut sich nicht davor selbst Hand anzulegen - denn wenn man den PCH-Lüfter/Kühler einfach komplett abmontiert und da so eine altmodischen Chipsatzpassivkühlkörper draufklebt wie vor 15 Jahren reicht das auch locker. Es ist gar kein problem den Chipsatz passiv zu kühlen, das passt halt nur nicht in die designgetriebene Zeit (Aussehen über Funktion).


----------



## claster17 (10. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kann sein dass der Startpunkt in verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen etwas unterschiedlich ist (?) - meiner ist jedenfalls im Silentprofil bei 60°C noch aus.



Mit F5l liegt die Schwelle jedenfalls bei 60°C.



> Ja, wenn man sich drauf konzentriert und die Rübe an oder in den Rechner hält kann man den Chipsatzlüfter vom Rest unterscheiden, das stimmt. Aber warum sollte man das tun? Ich halte das X570-Chipsatzlüfterthema für völlig overhyped. Die zwei Gehäuselüfter die ich habe (140er, ca. 700 UPM) sind in der Praxis einfach lauter, sogar das Laufgeräusch meiner Festplatten ist lauter, einzig bei der 2080STRIX könnte man streiten da die im Idle wirklich leise ist ob die Graka oder der PCH-Lüfter lauter ist. Aber alle diese Dinge bewegen sich in Lautstärken die wirklich leise sind - wenn ich ein paar Meter vom PC wegstehe muss man schon hinhören um zu bemerken ob er an ist oder nicht. Selbst Mausklicks meiner Frau im Nachbarraum sind bei offener Tür lauter.



Stimmt, Festplatten habe ich komplett vergessen. Die dürften das übertönen können.
Ich kann besonders nachts den Quirl auch aus 2m Entfernung deutlich wahrnehmen, weil ich die Festplatte verbannt habe und die Gehäuselüfter die meiste Zeit stillstehen.



> Klar, wenn man ein 100% silent System haben will was aktive Belüftung generell ausschließt ist ein 570er nichts



Erstaunlicherweise geht das sehr wohl, wenn auch nicht ganz ohne erzwungene Luftbewegung. Ich hab einen 140er-Lüfter (300 RPM) reingelegt, um den Hitzestau unter der Grafikkarte zu beseitigen und siehe da, der Minilüfter schaltet sich nicht mehr ein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## facehugger (10. August 2019)

Du könntest auch ein MSI B450/X470 Max nehmen:

MSI B450 Tomahawk Max ab €'*'102,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
MSI X470 Gaming Pro Max ab €'*'158,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

darauf läuft Ryzen 3xxx "ab Werk"... Dann brauchste dir um den Chipsatzluffi keine Sorgen machen.

Gruß


----------



## osterhase121 (1. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ich benötige mal euren Rat.

habe vor mit den 3600er zu holen! Jetzt die frage.. welchen ITX board würdet ihr empfehlen... ich tendiere zu dem ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming-ITX , oder dem GigaByte X570 I Aorus Pro WiFi.

Gigabyte schreckt mich nur die 2 anschlüsse für die Lüfter etwas ab.. Asrock hat 3 und da ich so ein adapter hab und mein board auch 3 anschlüsse hat, würde das ja gehen )

habe hier in meinem noch " alten "system eine aio wasserkühlung mit pumpe ( braucht n anschluss ) und 2 lüfter an dem Radiator ( brauchen ja auch anschlusse) zudem 3 zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter.

Außer ihr sagt das es ausreicht ein x470er board zunehmen  dann muss ich mich auf die suche nach nem itx board machen ^^


----------

